# Got this odd text on phone need help?



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

Been married for a while got a text from another female saying she has been talking with my {H} and she is upset because he's not answering the phone, and he's lied to her about being out town cause his truck is in the driveway, this person knows where we live, knows he asked for a divorce last year , they meet at this place that he would sometimes go on his lunchbreak or whenever he needed too, I had gut feelings last year , he did ask for a divorce 3 weeks coming home from the hostipal last year, told me some pretty not so good things about me, found lots of porn images not sure about how often watching it but do know that,signed up on an adult site to hook up with others finally caught that, secret email, I just don't know what to do yes it looks real obvious but since all the other things are out in the open he has made some change just don't want to be that person, To me with the other things I've already been cheated on maybe not physical but mentally, So yes I run around being paranoid, snooping, which I just got to a comfortable point where I was not doing that as often as I was which was giving me secrurity of it now this,,,,,,,,,,tired of this but love my husband? Someone please give bias advice.. By the way we have been going out of town for our business but usually his truck is here!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds familiar !


----------



## Carisma (Aug 24, 2012)

She wants you to know that he is talking to her. For whatever reason, she wants you to know that.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

That's an awful lot of info to be texting back and forth. Have you phoned the number yet?


----------



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

yes and my H did make a post on here... she want respond to anymore text offered to meet but when I said comeover no respose


----------



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

I am just so mad, really I think in shock like it hasn't hit me, been having problems with ex inlaws wanting to buy my childen phone cards but, I took there phones away for punishment so the grandpa showed up sunday evening with cards told him sorry he wasted his money but they are still grounded from there phones well he called me a soory mother for not letting him give the phones cards to the kids, so my husband thinks they are doing this, but what person wouldn't want thier children or grandchildren to live in misery, it just doesn't add up on that part,they don't know last year he asked for a divorce


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Post your story in the Coping with Infidelity forum. You will get lots of help there. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I'd be vindictive (maybe)... I would have texted her back & said..."well, if he's not answering your calls & if he lied to you that he is going out of town... Well then HE'S DUMPING YOU BIaTc.H!" 

I wouldn't let her know that he really did go out of town & not used his truck. I wouldn't let her know a thing. BUt, I would let him know that you got a text from xxxx.


----------



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

When we went through our stuff last year we did take internet off phone, put block on computer, but he still had his phone till jan of this year, the block wasn't put on till Sep of the previous year, I did go to counseling because I was told I was just being paranoid and need help, this has led to pretty bad jealousy I will admitt I have trust issues, but the whole story isn't out there like bowl fruit seeing only ones side, we went to one mc 1 x,he has offered to take lie detector test but we can't really afford that, we really spend alot of time together, one of the conditions i needed when all this came up last year is I needed to be able to check the computer whenever without greif, well sometimes I fell a little frustation from him when i do but then he'll say I'm done I can't keep living like this, I am a grown man that knows right from wrong, so the I am confused as all get out! I 'm not saying hes a bad man


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

No, he's not a bad man.. he's just cheating. (probably only EA at this point).


----------



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

what is ea


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is rusevictim your husband?


----------



## Liam (Nov 13, 2009)

notfeelingthetrust said:


> what is ea


Emotional affair.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait. Is the other side of the guy claiming a phone ruse? I call B.S.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

It's all BS and I would let it go if I were you.

How your husband is treating you is far more important than some random text on his phone. Maybe he was set up and maybe he wasn't. Bottom line is you aren't planning on leaving him based on some crazy text message. So calm down and get past it.


----------



## notfeelingthetrust (Sep 19, 2012)

yes that would be him! We have been through alot and we were working on these things, then bam!


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

notfeelingthetrust said:


> yes that would be him! We have been through alot and we were working on these things, then bam!


Ok, wow, he never told us that he was looking on adult meeting sites, or that he previously asked for a divorce.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

she's just trying to hurry the divorce along. she figures by texting you, you will know there's another woman in his life and you will kick him out (and into her arms).


----------

